# Angelschein nur regional gültig???



## Sammael (29. April 2009)

zum gruße!
heute wollte ich endlich meinen fischereischein verlängern lassen, also ab zum ordnungsamt...
ich habe meinen fischereischein vor jahren in mecklenburg vorpommern gemacht. habe auch immer fleißig meine jahresmarke gekauft!
nun bin ich seit einem jahr in schleswig holstein, habe im vergangenen jahr meine marke auch noch in mv gekauft
dieses jahr wollte ich mir weg ersparen und gehe in schleswigholstein zum ordnungsamt und die sagen mir dass ich nen fischereischein in schleswig holstein haben müsse....
seit knapp einem jahr angle ich hier im verein.also in seen, flüssen und in der nordsee.
in unseren vereinsgewässern wurde ich schon von kontrolleuren (polizei, vereinsvorsitzender) kontrolliert. es gab nie ein problem.
heute musste ich 8,20€ für passfotos zahlen und 20 euro für nen neuen angelschein und die marke...
stimmt es, was der mensch vom ordnungsamt gesagt hat:
"fischereirecht ist ländersache, desshalb braucht man für jedes bundesland einen separaten angelschein"

ich empfinde das als eine megamäßige abzocke und bin ganz schön sauer!!!!!
würde mcih über anregungen und antworten sehr freuen....


----------



## ToxicToolz (29. April 2009)

*AW: Angelschein nur regional gültig???*



Sammael schrieb:


> ich empfinde das als eine megamäßige abzocke und bin ganz schön sauer!!!!!


 

Da biste nicht der erste, und wirst auch nicht der letzte sein dem das auf den Docht geht ...


EDIT: Sei mal froh, das Deine Prüfung von MeckPom da anerkannt wurde, hätte Dich schlimmer treffen können. Mit neue Prüfung ablegen u.s.w.


----------



## Sammael (29. April 2009)

*AW: Angelschein nur regional gültig???*

tatsächlich?
mir war immer so, als gelte der fischereischein deutschlandweit...
hat sich das in den letzten 15 jahren geändert?


----------



## antonio (29. April 2009)

*AW: Angelschein nur regional gültig???*

er gilt auch deutschlandweit, nur mußt du den schein haben von dem bundesland, wo dein hauptwohnsitz ist.
also bei umzug in ein anderes bundesland auch fischereischein umtauschen/schreiben lassen.

antonio


----------



## Student (29. April 2009)

*AW: Angelschein nur regional gültig???*



Sammael schrieb:


> tatsächlich?
> mir war immer so, als gelte der fischereischein deutschlandweit...
> hat sich das in den letzten 15 jahren geändert?



Auch die Fischereiabgaben etc. unterscheiden sich stark. In anderen BL erhält man den Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit und bezahlt dafür glaube ich weniger als wir Hessen pro Jahr. Hier musst du als Jungangler jährlich verlängern und später gibt es dann 5- oder 10-Jahresscheine.

EDIT: Hab mal nachgesehen, der 5-Jahresschein hat zuletzt 36 Euro gekostet. Pro Jahr nicht viel, aber man darf damit ja auch nirgendwo (ohne zusätzliche Erlaubniskarten) angeln...

Ist mir nicht nur einmal passiert, dass ich vor einem Angelausflug bemerkt habe, dass der Schein abgelaufen war und ich zwischen 8 und 12 Uhr zum Amt musste...


----------



## Sammael (30. April 2009)

*AW: Angelschein nur regional gültig???*

ein hoch auf die deutsche bürokratie!!!

danke für die netten antworten


----------



## Gardenfly (30. April 2009)

*AW: Angelschein nur regional gültig???*

Fischereigesetze sind Ländersache=bei einen Umzug ist auch ein neuer Schein fällig.
Hat nichts mit blöder Bürokratie zutun ist eine Nebenwirkung vom Föderalismus (soll die Zustände von 1933-45 verhindern)


----------



## Falci (30. April 2009)

*AW: Angelschein nur regional gültig???*

Und was ist mit den Leuten die für ihren Lebenslangen Schein in Bayern schon über 300 € gelöhnt haben? Müssten die sich auch einen Neuen holen wenn sie in ein anderes Bundesland ziehen würden?

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## antonio (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angelschein nur regional gültig???*



Falci schrieb:


> Und was ist mit den Leuten die für ihren Lebenslangen Schein in Bayern schon über 300 € gelöhnt haben? Müssten die sich auch einen Neuen holen wenn sie in ein anderes Bundesland ziehen würden?
> 
> Gruß
> Steffen



jo das müssen sie.

antonio


----------



## Gardenfly (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angelschein nur regional gültig???*



Falci schrieb:


> Und was ist mit den Leuten die für ihren Lebenslangen Schein in Bayern schon über 300 € gelöhnt haben? Müssten die sich auch einen Neuen holen wenn sie in ein anderes Bundesland ziehen würden?
> 
> Gruß
> Steffen



Ich glaube die werden auch des Landesverrates angeklagt (zumindest in Bayern).


----------



## Falci (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angelschein nur regional gültig???*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Ich glaube die werden auch des Landesverrates angeklagt (zumindest in Bayern).


 
Damit könnt ich ja noch leben...


----------



## Gardenfly (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angelschein nur regional gültig???*

Das ist ja leider bei allen Papieren beim Umzug in ein anderes Bundesland.
Schüler aus Bremen wurden früher automatisch in Niedersachsen eine Schulform niedriger eingestuft,bei etlichen Versicherungen mußt du nach einen Umzug auch mehr zahlen,billiger/einfacher wird nie etwas.


----------



## Carsten1977 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angelschein nur regional gültig???*



Student schrieb:


> In anderen BL erhält man den Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit und bezahlt dafür glaube ich weniger als wir Hessen pro Jahr.


 
Jepp....

in Niedersachsen kostet der Schein 20,- € .....ist aber (in meinem Verein) unnötig, hier reicht die Prüfungsbescheinigung - war für mich auch neu.....

Carsten


----------



## ThomasLU (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angelschein nur regional gültig???*

Ich wohnte die ganze Zeit in Rheinland Pfalz und zog jetzt nach BW, hier erklärte man mir das es nötig sei ein Fischereischein von BW zu haben, da hier ganz andere Schonzeiten herrschen wie in der guten alten Pfalz .
Naja kann man sehen wie man will, ich finde es unnötig, aber gut so ist es halt.


----------



## zulu (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angelschein nur regional gültig???*

Nicht ärgern das ist ganz normaler wahnsinn.

Ich habe aus beruflichen gründen meinen fischereischein auf lebenszeit im jahre 1980 erworben.

Das dokument befindet sich seit dem natürlich bei meinen papieren und wurde im 5 jahrestakt beim ordnungsamt an meinem hauptwohnsitz in BW verlängert.

Vor 7 jahren war mir das bild nicht mehr so ähnlich und ich bekam ein neues dokument,
für das ich schon mal das doppelte zahlen musste als in den jahren davor.

5 jahre später wollte ich den schein verlängern. Da hieß es dann, der schein wird nicht mehr verlängert, denn es gibt jetzt neue scheine auf lebenszeit. Ich lachte noch und sagte der guten frau (  sie war erst 2 monate dort im einwohnermeldeamt) moment mal, ich habe einen schein auf lebenszeit. 

Die antwort war lapidar : Der gilt nicht mehr, sie müssen den neuen kaufen und der kostet für 5 jahre 60 euro. 

 Hä ?  wie bitte !!

Ich hatte keine lust mich zu ärgern, da es wichtigere dinge gibt, zahlte  und nach einer woche durfte ich dann meinen neuen schein abholen.

Jetzt kommts  :  auf den  i punkt genau das gleiche dokument wie das alte.
Bei der übergabe sagte die tante dann noch zu mir ich müsse den alten schein unbedingt aufheben , man weiß ja nie ob es mal ein neues gesetz gibt.

Ich fall vom glauben ab , sind denn hier alle besch.. .und nur ich normal oder  was ist da los.

Auch wenn man nicht umzieht gibt es immer wieder theater beim amt.

Mir wird immer mehr klar ,  " good old germany "  gibts nicht mehr.

Vielleicht heißt es ja beim nächsten mal ich müsse  auf grund von 
EU- beschlüssen den schein abgeben und zum nachweis meiner eignung , kenntnis und fähigkeit nochmal eine prüfung machen.

Würde mich nicht wundern.

freundlichst

Z.


----------



## Sammael (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angelschein nur regional gültig???*

lol....geile geschichte^^


----------



## locotus (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelschein nur regional gültig???*

Da hätt ich auch eine kleine Geschichte bezusteuern.

Ich wohne in Sachsen-Anhalt hier gab es in der Vergangenheit den Fischereischein für max. 5 Jahre, kostete 110,- DM. Von 99 bis 04 hab ich in Niedersachsen gewohnt. Dort gabs den Schein auf Lebenszeit für 30,- DM. Habe meinen Schein dank der "genialen" gesetzlichen Regelung seit 2005 wieder in Sachsen-Anhalt verlängern lassen. Mittlerweile geht das hier auch auf Lebenszeit, macht mal eben 275,- €, 5 Jahre kosten 55,- €.

Dieses Jahr war mal wieder eine Verlängerung fällig. Hab also 55,- € abgedrückt. Im Mai war ich dann mit Freunden an der Ostsee und hab meinen Schein dort bei der Abfahrt auf dem Autodach liegen lassen. Schöne Sch***e. 

Bin erst jetzt, dazu gekommen mir eine Zweitschrift abzuholen, kostet natürlich extra. Dabei hab ich erwähnt, dass ich ja den Schein aus Niedersachsen immer noch habe. Da kam die Antwort von dem Herrn bei der Fischereibehörde, na dann wars ja nicht so schlimm. Der Schein verliert ja nicht automatisch seine Gültigkeit. In seinen Augen wäre auch mit dem Schein bei einer Kontrolle alles i.O.. ;+

Ich warte jetzt mal auf eine Kontrolle und dann werd ich das austesten mit dem Schein aus Niedersachsen.

Um das ganze dann noch abzurunden. Einen Tag nachdem ich mir die Zweitschrift geholt habe, bekam ich Post von der Küste. Da hat jemand ca. vier Wochen nachdem ich meinen Schein verloren hatte, diesen gefunden und mir freundlicherweise zugesandt. Somit besitze ich jetzt drei Fischereischeine die nach Aussage des Herrn vom Amt alle gültig sind.

Gruß Lars


----------



## Gardenfly (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelschein nur regional gültig???*

locotus,
hoffentlich fragst du jetzt nicht ob du mit 3x mehr Ruten angeln darfst.


----------



## locotus (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelschein nur regional gültig???*

@ gardenfly

auf die Idee bin ich noch garnicht gekommen. Danke für den Tip.

Aber ich vermute mal, das bei einer Kontrolle dann alle drei Scheine auf einmal weg sind.#d


----------



## Glöckchen (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angelschein nur regional gültig???*

Hm - vermutlich werdet ihr mich jetzt alle in der Luft zerreißen:

ABER:
hört doch mal auf, so grundsätzlich auf "die Ämter" zu schimpfen!

Ich weiß aus Erfahrung, dass es auch dort selbstverständlich korrekte gute Bearbeiter gibt, die sich durchaus um jeden Kunden/Bürger sehr bemühen. Es gibt tatsächlich nach wie vor engagierte Beamte und Verwaltungsangestellte - und die arbeiten für einen deutlich geringeren Lohn als in einer vergleichbaren Position in der freien Wirtschaft!

Euren Ärger in den oben genannten Fällen kann ich natürlich nachvollziehen - ich hab mir auch mal die Handtasche mit allen Papieren klauen lassen und durfte etliche Hundert Euros für sämtliche Ausweise von mir und meinem Mann für die Neubeschaffung bezahlen. Auch hier gab es Diskussionen, was nach neuem und altem Recht nun auszustellen sei (beim Bootsführerschein hatte es z.B. in der Zwischenzeit Änderungen gegeben). War viel Lauferei und ziemlich ätzend - aber dafür konnten "die Ämter" ja nichts.

Und ähnlichen Ärger gibt es doch in der freien Wirtschaft ganz genauso! Reklamiert doch mal irgendwas. Oder versucht mit eurem Telefon-/Internet-Anbieter, dem Strom- oder Gaslieferanten oder sowas Kontakt aufzunehmen. Sogar bei Banken geratet ihr immer öfter an Callcenter, wo niemand mehr Ahnung hat - zu den kompetenten Bearbeitern wird man einfach nicht durchgestellt - alles soll schriftlich gemacht werden, bleibt aber dann wochenlang liegen. Da könnte ich tausende Beispiele bringen - und das alles in der freien Wirtschaft!!


----------

